# Got a new 9mm M&P



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Picked up a new M&P 9mm yesterday. I've looked at them for years - always thought they looked nice, and I liked the way they felt in my hand. The original M&P triggers sucked, though. You couldn't really tell where the breaking point was.

Well, they've updated the triggers in the past year or two - thought I would give one a shot....

After shooting it yesterday, I wasn't sure if I liked it. I was going to sell it.. Much harder to shoot than my Glock. However, I went back this morning after I changed the back strap to the small one - and did some dry fire practice. I could see exactly where I was going wrong during dry firing it.

At the range this morning, I did much better. I've decided to keep it. It takes more concentration to shoot it, but I can. Once I finish paying it off, I think I WILL get one of those trigger kits.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I really like this gun. The way it looks, feels, shoots...really everything about it. I'm going to have to get another one soon.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice acquisition Shipwreck... I love M&P Pro. Aren't your Berettas gonna be jealous now?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TAPnRACK said:


> Nice acquisition Shipwreck... I love M&P Pro. Aren't your Berettas gonna be jealous now?


Haha, no, not quite. The Beretta 92 is still my all time favorite platform, hands down


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

congrats on the new S+W

we are beretta fans too. never leave home(for the range)without our wc beretta 92 and we also bought a M+P 9pro a few months ago because I liked the look and feel.

at first ,we shot it well. recently though ,we both seem to shoot it low. I figured out that if you do not have your finger below the hinge and closer to the end of the trigger--due to the curvature, the lever action causes us to shoot low(pushing the muzzle low)--honest!

my groups are very tight but LOW--a Beretta it is NOT. still it is a nice gun

most recent pick up I love--new SA xd 4.0 mod 2-- can keep up with the mp 9 pro any day


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Very nice! I love the M&P series, I now own a .40, PC 9MM, 9MMshield, and a .22 compact. Waiting and hoping they come out with some kinda cool .45 M&P


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Apex kit will probably improve your opinion of it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I actually sold it a few months back. I gave up with it. I can pick up a VP9 or a Glock and shoot it perfectly fine. Dead center. I was dry firing the hell out of this gun - getting to where I didn't move the sights when the trigger broke. But at the range - that practice didn't translate into anything appreciably in the way of progress. I finally gave up and sold the gun. I don't miss it anymore...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Nuallangus said:


> Very nice! I love the M&P series, I now own a .40, PC 9MM, 9MMshield, and a .22 compact. Waiting and hoping they come out with some kinda cool .45 M&P


They've had the M&P design in .45ACP for years. I bought one maybe three or four years ago. It is the standard size frame version with the 4" barrel. Great balance and a fine gun. I have the Apex DCAEK in it but with the stock OEM trigger spring to get the trigger down to just under five pounds. Breaks pretty much like a 1911.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> Haha, no, not quite. The Beretta 92 is still my all time favorite platform, hands down


Right behind a Sig P226. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

acepilot said:


> Right behind a Sig P226. :mrgreen:


Sorry, not quite 

Beretta is #1  IMHO


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice looking pistol you got there OP! Is it the grip angle you don't like, as compared to the Glock, or the trigger?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> I actually sold it a few months back. I gave up with it. I can pick up a VP9 or a Glock and shoot it perfectly fine. Dead center. I was dry firing the hell out of this gun - getting to where I didn't move the sights when the trigger broke. But at the range - that practice didn't translate into anything appreciably in the way of progress. I finally gave up and sold the gun. I don't miss it anymore...


I would have done the same, after becoming disenchanted with my Shield over trigger issues. In fact, I tried, but as usual my guns are worth nothing and everybody else's are like gold, so rather than selling it for half what I gave for it, I invested another $140 to make myself like it. It worked, but it might not have, and I would have been stuck with a gun that cost too much and that I didn't like. So, sometimes one thing works, and sometimes another.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Nice looking pistol you got there OP! Is it the grip angle you don't like, as compared to the Glock, or the trigger?


No, it was the trigger that just sucked. You can't really tell it was gonna be that way until you actually shoot it.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

An Apex trigger kit will make it a different shooting gun, but they are somewhat a PITA to install.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Ernest_T said:


> An Apex trigger kit will make it a different shooting gun, but they are somewhat a PITA to install.


The first time a DIY gunsmith completely disassembles a semi-auto pistol, it is a little tricky. But once you learn how to drive pins in or out with the proper punches and bench blocks, it becomes much easier, because you fear damaging the gun less. Replacing the stock Shield trigger with the Apex straight trigger was the hardest part for me, because it required some strong hits with the steel part of the mallet on the correct sized pin punch. Once you understand that, and apply the necessary force, it's not a big deal. You just have to properly support everything to keep from 'boogering up' the little pieces, or marring the finish.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Bisley said:


> The first time a DIY gunsmith completely disassembles a semi-auto pistol, it is a little tricky. But once you learn how to drive pins in or out with the proper punches and bench blocks, it becomes much easier, because you fear damaging the gun less. Replacing the stock Shield trigger with the Apex straight trigger was the hardest part for me, because it required some strong hits with the steel part of the mallet on the correct sized pin punch. Once you understand that, and apply the necessary force, it's not a big deal. You just have to properly support everything to keep from 'boogering up' the little pieces, or marring the finish.


Yea, removing the rear sight was the hardest part for me, because I didn't have the proper tools, and that sucker was tight. I ended up getting a sight pusher, and that made it a piece of cake. I also remember there being one very small pin somewhere in the trigger mechanism that took considerable persuasion to move.


----------

